# Decided on a compact



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been looking around for something small and easy to conceal that doesn't break the bank. After looking threw the posts here and talking with other enthusiasts I chose the Springfield XD 9mm Sub. I love the way it looks and feels and cant wait to pick one up. My local event center has a show coming up where I hope to find the best deal. I want to keep it under 4 bills as I will need a few other things after purchase and feel this is a trusted name in quality and value.. Have I made the right choice? Im novice but see myself getting hooked, FAST! 

It took me a bit to get the old lady on board and the sub seemed like a good way to easy myself and her into having a small collection. Thanks again for any feedback. Great site you guys have here with tons of quality info..


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The XD is a good choice. I had two, including the XD9SC. So that you're not setting yourself up for disappointment, I will say that finding a new XD9SC under $400 is not going to happen. You'll be very, very lucky to find even a used one for that. I sold both of mine within the past two weeks and both went for over $400 used.

Also, do a forum search on gun shows. Don't assume you're going to get a good deal at one.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

My wife loves hers. I enjoy shooting it but would need the Pearce grip extension if it were my gun. Yeah, don't think you'll be able to find one for that price. I paid well over $500 for my wife's bitone. I believe the all black models were right around $500


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I found them new online for under 500, around 494.00 with a few accessories. I figured at the show I would most likely be able to find something in that wheel-house. Do you think that the COMPACT would be better than the sub? Im really new to all this and don't want to buy something I will hate after a bit of use. I have not fired this model just inspected. The grip extension would be a must for me on the sub. XDpistols.com is a great site. How does the regular compact compare to the sub for concealment? Thanks guys.

EDIT- Def. not looking for a new piece for that price, I'm pretty sure it's going to be a used one I end up with. Are their any red-flags I should look for when I go to the show? Don't want to buy someone's POS if you know what I mean.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Remember when you buy online, you need to factor in shipping and FFL fees. So your $494 will turn into $494 + $25 shipping + $25 (to $50 depending on the shop) FFL fee. 

The XD Compact is only available in .45ACP and not in 9mm. It's basically a SC grip mated with a 4" or 5" slide. So if you want a 9mm, which is what I always recommend to a new shooter who wants an automatic, then stick with the SC. Both will conceal about the same since it's the grip that usually prints, slide length is usually not the issue, although most guys stop at 4" for a CC gun.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks bud, you have given me plenty to go on. I can't wait to get one.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Todd said:


> Remember when you buy online, you need to factor in shipping and FFL fees. So your $494 will turn into $494 + $25 shipping + $25 (to $50 depending on the shop) FFL fee.
> 
> The XD Compact is only available in .45ACP and not in 9mm. It's basically a SC grip mated with a 4" or 5" slide. So if you want a 9mm, which is what I always recommend to a new shooter who wants an automatic, then stick with the SC. Both will conceal about the same since it's the grip that usually prints, slide length is usually not the issue, although most guys stop at 4" for a CC gun.


Are their any red-flags I should look for when I go to the show? Don't want to buy someone's POS if you know what I mean.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

XD Sub-Compact said:


> Are their any red-flags I should look for when I go to the show? Don't want to buy someone's POS if you know what I mean.


You'll have to take this advice with a grain of salt because I am a new gun guy. Hopefully one of the other guys that have more experience buying used will chime in. That said, I'd be looking for excessive wear and cleanliness of the gun. Work the slide, does it move freely and easily? I'd even ask the guy if he would field strip it. Hold the barrel up to the light and look through it. Is it clean? Does there appear to be any damage? Is the inside of the slide and the other areas of the gun that are now exposed clean? To me, if the gun is clean, it meant the owner took the time to maintain it. Again, I'm hoping some of the other guys join in as I am one of those people who doesn't mind paying the extra cash for a new gun and not to worry about the gun's past. :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

As _Todd_ said, the XD is a good choice. It's also a very versatile choice being that it comes with a 10-round and a 16-round magazine (which makes the grip the same length as the service models). Good luck with your search and welcome to the forum. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have two XD's and could not be happier, I have the 40 compact just because I do not care for 9mm (just personal preference). I would buy a couple more if I had the money.


----------



## Hills Creek (Mar 20, 2009)

I use an XD compact in my classes and I think you will be very happy with it. Great gun for the price. 

If you happen to be a member of a Volunteer or paid Fire Deparment or EMS Agency you are entitled to the Home Land Security discount. You will just have to fine a dealer who is a LE distributor


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

I went and viewed/held a bunch of firearms today and I feel overwhelmed. I think I might bump up the regular compact 9mm XD or XDm. I loved the way they looked and felt in my grip. It is hard to find the 9mm though. Always find the 40s adn 45s but finding a decent price on the 9mm is proving to be tough. I believe I will be going new after going into 4 places today. Most of the used weapons look shitty. Found one XDM 9mm and one XD 9mm today, hope they are there when I have all my funds together which at the latest would be the end of April. I really liked the way the Smith and Wesson's looked as well. They also have a FREE 2 extra mag deal going on at the local shop. Very inciting. What do you all think of the M&P vs. the XD series? I held both and they feel very similar. Both are in the same price range too. AHHHHHHHH!!! The more I look the more I want everything under the cases...


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Both the XD and MP will serve your purposes well. If you want a 9, whichever you can find in 9 first, get that one...


----------



## diablosrising (Apr 17, 2008)

Have you tried to rent any of these guns at a local range? I would take your time when picking this gun and try and rent as many as you can. It's worth the money. You only get to buy your first gun once!


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Found the service 9 first. plunked down 1/2 and am going to pay off and pick up friday. stoked to say the least. 530$ out the door.


----------

